# O & W M4 Bezel



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

I notice Roy sells these separately, I have a couple of questions

- Are they easy to change, how do they remove/refit and can it be done at home?

- Are they interchangeable with the Grovana ones, I quite fancy a green bezel on the M4

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi mate, I asked Roy if the red on the rlt 36 would fit but it doesn't









I haven't tried changing one myself but I do need a new one for my special so I might have a chat with Roy and give it a go and post a photo thread.


----------



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

Just got my corel reef back with a new bezel, and asked for the old one so i could see how its fixed on - and its double sided tape!!!! Simple DIY job, assume M4 the same, I am told even Rolexs are like this (but cannot verify.....)



pg tips said:


> Hi mate, I asked Roy if the red on the rlt 36 would fit but it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

